# Design Studio Open Day - February 15th 2009 (Warhammer World) - PICS!



## Syph

Warhammer World are hosting another Design Studio Open Day that I'm hoping to attend all being well. Details here:

http://warhammerworld.typepad.com/warhammer_world_news/2009/01/studio-open-day---feb-15th.html#more


----------



## Syph

I'll update with my pics from the event, but I was unable to get any information from anyone (couldn't stay for the seminars). Was really cool, lots to see and do!

http://warhammerworld.typepad.com/photos/studio_open_day_150209/

This link has photos taken by the WHW staff.


----------



## radical_psyker

You want me to post philbrad's pics from the event? I've already posted the Valkyrie in the Valkyrie thread.


----------



## Syph

radical_psyker said:


> You want me to post philbrad's pics from the event? I've already posted the Valkyrie in the Valkyrie thread.


Only if my photos don't show ones he has taken. 

*Imperial Guard:

*


----------



## Syph

*Warhammer*


----------



## Syph

*Orks*


----------



## Syph

*War/Lord of the Rings

*


----------



## Vorropohaiah

nice haul, though i dont think any of the tanks are new.


----------



## Syph

Vorropohaiah said:


> nice haul, though i dont think any of the tanks are new.


I just took photos of pretty much everything aside from some of the greens and the stuff that's featured in White Dwarf like the Tale of Four Gamers individual armies.


----------



## Djinn24

I wish you would have posted the greens! Overall very nice and I can see a rush on the new IG stuff when it comes out. Awesome work.


----------



## slaaneshy

Liking those new buff guard dudes! Come on May!


----------



## Djinn24

Any pics of the new plastic Karskin or are those already posted?


----------



## Steel Nathan

Nice one Syph. Good pics man! :victory:


----------



## Someguy

A couple of pics from people who went and posted on warseer. Originals available here.

This is the leman russ punisher (rumoured to have the 20 shot gun)










Land speeder storm


----------



## radical_psyker

djinn24 said:


> Any pics of the new plastic Karskin or are those already posted?


No pics of the new plastic Stormtroopers as they weren't on display or discussed. As they are rumoured to be coming out in July with Planetstrike, it's no great surprise GW didn't have them there.


----------



## MarzM

Loving the imperial guard stuff. The ratlings look cool. The Commissar lord and Primarus psycher. 

The Valk' looks a little small (perhaps just the angle) That stand will be handy.


----------



## ironstorm

Are those tallarn and valhallan infantry in that one pic? are those old metals or are they plastics coming out... when GW finally realizes they will sell


----------



## radical_psyker

ironstorm said:


> Are those tallarn and valhallan infantry in that one pic? are those old metals or are they plastics coming out... when GW finally realizes they will sell


They are the old metals, no news of plastics coming out, sorry.


----------



## Death Shroud

I love the new Ratling models, never thought I'd want Ratlings!


----------



## effigy22

Is that a new steam tank i see?!?!


----------



## Druchii in Space

Aye its Plastic as well. 

The new ratlings are awesome. I know some folks can't stand the little fellas, but I've always liked them and used them regardless of their effectiveness. New Valkyrie is stunning and the command squads are going to be a must buy.

Nice pics Syph, really good stuff. I've said it a few times, but roll on May. :biggrin:


----------



## louwie

radical_psyker said:


> No pics of the new plastic Stormtroopers as they weren't on display or discussed. As they are rumoured to be coming out in July with Planetstrike, it's no great surprise GW didn't have them there.


stormtroopers are second wave stuf.


----------



## Syph

Someguy said:


> A couple of pics from people who went and posted on warseer. Originals available here.
> 
> This is the leman russ punisher (rumoured to have the 20 shot gun)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Land speeder storm


I looked in every cabinet and didn't see either of those. Saw the CAD of the Land Speeder though.


----------



## MaidenManiac

Nice things in here. Specially like the Ork Freebooter green, he totally screams Orkyness:biggrin:


----------



## Druchii in Space

I see someone on Warseer reckons John Blanche told him the Punisher there was a Conversion, not sure if he is pulling folks chains.

Although even if it was a conversion, I think the follow on question is why do such a conversion, unless you've had a sneak look at the new book.


----------



## Pauly55

I should buy some leman russ kits, and make really wild conversions, and then leak them to internet forums with no explanation. Hilarity!!


----------



## Judas Masias

Was that the Ironclad Dreadnought beside of the Landspeeder Storm?


----------



## radical_psyker

Judas Masias said:


> Was that the Ironclad Dreadnought beside of the Landspeeder Storm?


No, it's the AoBR one.


----------



## Master Kashnizel

I'm starting guard. There is no doubt in my mind that I am starting guard.


----------



## Druchii in Space

I saw a post earlier on Warseer that aparently that 'punisher' is a conversion, but it was made up to test the rules, so I assume that a pretty big hint we'll be getting one eventually.


----------



## radical_psyker

Druchii in Space said:


> I saw a post earlier on Warseer that aparently that 'punisher' is a conversion, but it was made up to test the rules, so I assume that a pretty big hint we'll be getting one eventually.


Yes, the gatling cannon tank model we saw in both WD and at the Open Day was confirmed to be a staff conversion. *Karnage* over at The Ammo Bunker said that he saw the list of Leman Russ variants in the May WD mock-up at the White Dwarf table at the Open Day:

- Russ, Demolisher, Vanquisher, Exterminator, Executioner, Eradicator and Punisher


----------



## leinad-yor

I'm so excited and worried at the sheer number of new toys that I've convinced myself that I need to have.:biggrin:

Leinad


----------



## Syph

I feel I ought to comment at this stage. I had originally intended to take photos of _everything_ there, but unfortunately I had very little time - family parties etc! :laugh: In the end I snapped what I could - new or otherwise - where I didn't have to wait for someone to move to take a clear shot. Hopefully that explains somewhat the amount of 'old' stuff I photographed (such as the Baneblades).

I did have an interesting conversation with the CAD guys; sooo enthusiastic, they gave me some advice on 3D design (particularly as I mentioned my boss uses Rhino and is a graphics teacher). 

They gave a good insight onto how things are constructed now and hopefully it'll mean easier to assemble kits (it's so much more accurate now), more spares, more kits like the Stormshadow and variants because they said they can be so much more efficient.


----------



## radical_psyker

Syph said:


> I feel I ought to comment at this stage. I had originally intended to take photos of _everything_ there, but unfortunately I had very little time - family parties etc! :laugh: In the end I snapped what I could - new or otherwise - where I didn't have to wait for someone to move to take a clear shot. Hopefully that explains somewhat the amount of 'old' stuff I photographed (such as the Baneblades).


I know there's a great big 40K header at the top of this site, but did you see much Fantasy stuff? There doesn't seem to be too many photos around. Just the Steam Tank, mounted Elector Count, Collectors Orc and that converted Dark Elf.



Syph said:


> I did have an interesting conversation with the CAD guys; sooo enthusiastic, they gave me some advice on 3D design (particularly as I mentioned my boss uses Rhino and is a graphics teacher).
> 
> They gave a good insight onto how things are constructed now and hopefully it'll mean easier to assemble kits (it's so much more accurate now), more spares, more kits like the Stormshadow and variants because they said they can be so much more efficient.


What's a Stormshadow?


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll

I think he means the combined shadowsword and stormlord kit. Can't be 100% though, cause I', not Syph


----------



## Syph

radical_psyker said:


> I know there's a great big 40K header at the top of this site, but did you see much Fantasy stuff? There doesn't seem to be too many photos around. Just the Steam Tank, mounted Elector Count, Collectors Orc and that converted Dark Elf.


I think there was a much larger focus on 40K and War of the Ring than on Fantasy. There were lots of lizards on show and the personal Fantasy armies of some staffers, but not a load more else. Some greens perhaps. The computer the CAD guys were using had a Skaven wallpaper though... 



Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> I think he means the combined shadowsword and stormlord kit. Can't be 100% though, cause I', not Syph


That's the one. :laugh:


----------



## RedSarge

I wish someone had a better pic of the text next to the "Commissar Lord" from the design studio's binder.... so much goodness in that binder.

BTW from what I could make out from the Advisors.

Astropath - Allows "orders" to be given out without a vox caster or at least at longer range. And you get +1 to your reserve rolls.

Master of Ordanance - Str.9 Barrage

Fleet Officer - Opponent subtracts -1 from their reserve rolls.

A Fleet Officer and an Astropath could make for a very mean combo for reserves in play.


----------



## gwmaniac

GW has a link showing the new models that are coming out. The Valkyrie and the Empire Steam Tank are really the only models featured, but it does show some details of both models. So here's the link: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=13400001


----------



## Fangio

Oh is that a new Space wolf? I am loving the ammo grotz. Hmm piratey.


----------



## Syph

Fangio said:


> Oh is that a new Space wolf? I am loving the ammo grotz. Hmm piratey.


Yeah he's due out in March I think as a Collector's release.


----------



## Lord Lucius

looks like theres a chaos baneblade conversion kit coming out in march.
oh and whats planet strike?
nice pictures


----------



## radical_psyker

Syph said:


> Yeah he's due out in March I think as a Collector's release.


Yes, Collectors - first week of March.



Lord Lucius said:


> looks like theres a chaos baneblade conversion kit coming out in march.


Really? Where'd you see/hear that?


----------



## Lord Lucius

radical_psyker said:


> Yes, Collectors - first week of March.
> looks like...
> 
> Really? Where'd you see/hear that?


if you look at the chaos bane blades on the first page it sais behind it"released march 7th" but now I think about it its probably for something else


----------



## radical_psyker

Lord Lucius said:


> if you look at the chaos bane blades on the first page it sais behind it"released march 7th" but now I think about it its probably for something else


Yeah, those are just staff conversions using regular Baneblades with some added chaos bits. Won't be a new kit as a number of those add-ons are from Forge World kits. The "March 7th" posters were up everywhere to advertise for the Shadowsword/Stormlord and Stompa boxes.


----------



## Syph

Yes, please bare in mind I just took lots of photos (not nearly as many as I could given more time); some stuff _isn't_ new, simply on display.


----------



## Commissar Josh

Great pics, could someone tell me what type of Chimera the 5th photo shows? It seems different cos the turret is set further back, or am i looking at it wrong? :S


----------

